# Making my Home Made 2x2 Cube



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok so, i decided to make this video, making a home made 2x2 cube (that cuts corners)

I did Sébastien Auroux's idea for this 2x2, i didn't made the idea
(The cube is based on a 4.5cm 3x3 cube witch is know as mini diansheng cube, and eastsheen 2x2 corner cubies)

this is his video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCqK_vBih50

What you need:

1- An Eastsheen 2x2x2 Cube (for the corner cubies)
it can be found at Cube4You.com (my type is A2B)

2- A 4.5 CM 3x3x3 Cube (Known as Mini Diansheng)
it can be fount at Cube4You.com (i got mine from e-bay)

3- Some tools like: Dremel, cutters, sand paper, super glue, epoxy (resin + hardener), Lubricant, etc...

4- Hands

5- Time

BE VERY CAREFUL WHEN DOING THIS MOD

Thanks


----------



## Dark_Cube (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow nice! I haven't seen Sebastians idea yet. Very good thinking on your part. Nice video. It would be nice to have a video walking you thru it step by step and recording you actually making one. Just an idea. Cheers!


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 25, 2009)

That is just incredible !

I need one


----------



## raymondhfeng (Nov 14, 2009)

hey for that. you know how much time it takes. but it make your average go down by a whole lot.


----------

